# European Union go to Lebanon



## lacatapulte (Jul 26, 2006)

After all strikes over Lebanon, European Union (EU) decide to envoy an Airlift-Bridge under the command of France. This is the first directory of all planes that going to Beyruth :

- France  Five Transall C-160R, Two Lockheed C-130H-30, Two Casa CN-235M, One Airbus A-340-300.
- Belgium  Two Lockheed C-130H, One Airbus A-310-200, 
- Germany  Two Transall C-160D, One Airbus A-310-MRT.
- Italy  Two Lockheed C-130E, Five Alénia G-222, One Douglas DC-9.
- Spain  One Lockheed C-130H, One Boeing 707-320C.
- Slovakia  Two Antonov An-26.
- Portugal  One Lockheed C-130H-30.
- Netherland  One Mc Donnell Douglas KDC-10A.
- Poland  Two Casa C-295.
- Sweden  One Lockheed C-130E.
- Croatia  One Tupolev Tu-154M (civil).
- Greece  Two Lockheed C-130E, One Namc YS-11.

Lacatapulte


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2006)

What are they going to do? Evacuate the UN peace keepers?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2006)

From what I understood they were going to bring food and medical supplies to the civilians in Lebanon.

No matter how much I support Isreal on this, the innocents are suffering. They are suffering on both sides though.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 26, 2006)

I support Israel too, and it doesn't help their media coverage that no one has a method of seperating civilian from Hezbollah so it looks like all people killed are innocent civilians. Because all the major roads are bashed up this seems like a feasible idea.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2006)

I feel sorry for the Lebanese on this too.

But they now understand that to have allowed a cancer like hezbollah to exist within their country, events were going to lead to war.

Reminds me of the story of the scorpion convincing the frog to carry him across a lake, so he wouldnt drown. The scorpion promises the frog, he wont sting him as he needed to get to the other side safely. The frog agree's and half way across, the scorpion stings the frog, and as hes dieing, he asks "mr scorpion, why did you sting me. I am dying, and you will soon drown"....."mr frog, I know, but I am a scorpion you know and I cant change".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree syscom.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2006)

I saw this on a yahoo news story

"Israel — which had so far called for the Lebanese army to take control of the area — signaled a policy shift when it said Sunday that it would accept a new international force, preferably from
NATO.

French
President Jacques Chirac said Wednesday that NATO should not lead a proposed international force in Lebanon, saying it instead should be placed under United Nations authority.

Germany on Tuesday said a cease-fire must be in place before there can be any thought of sending international troops to Lebanon. "

As if the UN can do anything about it?

 

I bet hezbollah and Israel tremble at the thought of troops from Brazil and Kenya keeping the peace!!!

 

And the Germans want a cease fire before they send in their troops?



Everyone wants to be in charge of logistics in Cyprus, but noone wants to put their troops where their mouths are.

For once, the UN should just tell Israel, Lebanon and Hezbollah to duke it out and call us when your ready for our help!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

The Isrealis hit the UN Headquarters late yesterday.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

They also hit a convoy of ambulances as well: The Official Website of Representative David Duke, PhD » IAF Destroy Two Ambulances on Rescue Mission


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow for as much as I support them, they are not helping there cause.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope, they are not doing themselves any favours at all. They are claiming the world backs the offensive as well as they didn't call for an immediate ceasefire: BBC NEWS | Middle East | Israel says world backs offensive


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

I back them on it, but I think they need to be a little careful what they do.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep, I too support what they are doing. However one way to piss everyone off is to attack the UN and the Red Cross/Cresent, a little more care and there wouldn't be so much bother over the targeting of civilians.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 13, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I saw this on a yahoo news story
> 
> "Israel — which had so far called for the Lebanese army to take control of the area — signaled a policy shift when it said Sunday that it would accept a new international force, preferably from
> NATO.
> ...



 
Doesent the UN not realise something? 

Words never got anything done, action did! I wonder how many times the UN said; 

"Stop, or were going to keep telling you to stop even more!"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2006)

Could you do better?


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 14, 2006)

The last news is that a UN force is being assembled by France, Italy, Spain, turkey, Malaysia and some more.

Italy and US have agreed scope and goals of the mission, France and US are still discussing, don't know about the others.

Total should be 13-15000 soldiers, mission type seems to be 'peace-enforcement', so the mission should include aviation, tanks etc.

US and UK are not directly included, probably for understandable political reasons (have the active presence of moderate arab nations)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeap heard the same as well. Germany announced that a force of German troops was also likely, just needed to hash out how many and what kind.


----------

